# Tying a Knit Tie



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you tie your knit ties differently from a regular woven tie? I'm having a difficult time getting a neat knot with my knits. I usually tie a four-in-hand, but do other knots work better for a knit?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

FIH's work fine, though you do have to be unafraid to tighten them rather aggressively if you don't want a bulky knot. Alternatively, you could tie the oriental knot. It's the smallest possible knot, but it does require turning the tie inside out around your collar. It's essentially an overhand knot tied in the large end around the small end. Directions here: https://www.totieatie.com/oriental.asp

I like to leave the small end of my tie un-keeper-ed, so I just have to jam the FIH tight. Hasn't hurt my knit ties yet.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Generally use a half windsor for knit ties and fasten them with a gold safety pin.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

It's a thicker, more casual fabric. I usually accept whatever imitation of a dimple I can get.


----------



## sltimmer (Feb 4, 2009)

When I wear the only knit tie in my wardrobe, I usually tie a half-windsor knot, which is my knot of choice for all my silk ties. However, after reading this post and contemplating for a bit, I believe I will be switching to the four-in-hand or oriental knot the next time I dig out the knit tie due to the fact that, while I do like the half windsor, I would prefer a smaller knot due to the tie's material thickness.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

The four in hand is the only correct knot for knit ties, according to Michael Drake, Alan Flusser and a variety of other sources.


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

I usually go for a four in hand with a knitted tie as well. Usually the knot is a reasonable size with out any trouble and the off centred look of the four in hand tends to suit a more casual look.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

Matthew Schitck said:


> I usually go for a four in hand with a knitted tie as well. Usually the knot is a reasonable size with out any trouble and the off centred look of the four in hand tends to suit a more casual look.


^ Me too. The looser weave of the silk on a knit tie leaves a more asymmetrical knot that's less tidy knot with a less prouncounced dimple, if any. It looks more casual. And that's just how I like it.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Knit silk (my favorite all purpose tie) will tie nicely. Knit wool or knit cotton is not as easy to tie.

Knit silk is super durable and never creases. You can take it off and stuff it in your pocket and then put it right on with no creases.

The black knit silk tie is the adjustable wrench of ties--it will work with anything. Land's End (on line) is the value leader for this type of tie.


----------



## Diggy18 (Apr 11, 2008)

amplifiedheat said:


> It's a thicker, more casual fabric. I usually accept whatever imitation of a dimple I can get.


Agreed. It's a casual tie, so I don't worry about a dimple and leave the knot on the looser side.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

I wear knit ties often. I always use a four in hand. Never had any problems getting a dimple
fat paul


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

A very tight half Windsor.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Four in hand or other similarly-sized knots only, please.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses and I will try these suggestions the next time I don a silk knit tie. To Jovan, I like my knot as small as can be, which is why I usually use a four-in-hand or Oriental knot. To CuffDaddy, I also like the idea of the Oriental knot, and I use it occasionally but I don't believe I ever tried it on a knit tie. To Sean1982, I like the idea of a very tight half Windsor. On the fifth episode of Remington Steele, he is shown tying a grey knit tie in a Windsor knot, yet I was surprised to see how small the knot came out.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Matt S said:


> Thank you all for your responses and I will try these suggestions the next time I don a silk knit tie. To Jovan, I like my knot as small as can be, which is why I usually use a four-in-hand or Oriental knot. To CuffDaddy, I also like the idea of the Oriental knot, and I use it occasionally but I don't believe I ever tried it on a knit tie. To Sean1982, I like the idea of a very tight half Windsor. On the fifth episode of Remington Steele, he is shown tying a grey knit tie in a Windsor knot, yet I was surprised to see how small the knot came out.


Yes, they can be made small and they look nice and neat. I'd never want a 'footballer' sized knot!

On ordinary (i.e non knit) ties, as I always wear a waistcoat, I can make the knot with some a pretty thin part of the tie, so a full Windsor is small-ish and neat. The tie can be comically long though, sometimes going some way into my trousers!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I tried the Oriental knot on a bunch of my ties. It's smaller, but hard to get into a pleasing shape.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Sean1982 said:


> On ordinary (i.e non knit) ties, as I always wear a waistcoat, I can make the knot with some a pretty thin part of the tie, so a full Windsor is small-ish and neat. The tie can be comically long though, sometimes going some way into my trousers!


You know a Nicky/Shelby/Pratt knot will get you the same triangular, symetrical look as a windsor while being _naturally_ smaller, right?


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> You know a Nicky/Shelby/Pratt knot will get you the same triangular, symetrical look as a windsor while being _naturally_ smaller, right?


I still use the thin end with a Pratt knot, as I do like a small knot. I generally wear older thinner, but not 'skinny' ties, as I find modern ties far too thick.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I love knitted ties, and I use the same knot with them as I do with all other neckties: the four-in-hand. Can't really stand the symmetry of the rest.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

CPVS said:


> I love knitted ties, and I use the same knot with them as I do with all other neckties: the four-in-hand. Can't really stand the symmetry of the rest.


*symmetrophobia* an abnormal fear or dislike of symmetry.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Packard said:


> *symmetrophobia* an abnormal fear or dislike of symmetry.


Perhaps so, P., but given that everything else about men's clothing -- pocket square excepted -- produces something more-or-less symmetrical makes me yearn for one small, slightly discordant element.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I do the FIH in knits as in just about all my ties. Sometimes I'm even able to get my knit ties to dimple.


----------

